

Ask HN: Market research? - Katsumoto

Hi all, I am looking for some good sources related to web investments to do some market research for an internship at a socal VC firm. Anything similar to socaltech, venturebeat, wsj (tech related), would be great. Ideally sources with case studies &#38; numbers.<p>Thanks.
======
willphipps
Would tech VC blogs help?

<http://www.theequitykicker.com/> <http://www.the-accelerator.blogspot.com/>
<http://maxniederhofer.com/> <http://www.freddestin.com/>
<http://www.avc.com/>

Best of luck.

~~~
Katsumoto
Yeah, those are great & I'm sure they will lead me to other quality sources as
well. Thanks.

